# What Is This Car???



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

any ideas what this is? is it a datson 240z that has alot of work put in it???


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sure looks like 240 lights... can't see any body style resemblance, though...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

It looks like a 300zx with a very strange looking set of lights.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm 99% it was one of the protype 300ZX's. I seen pictures in HYPER REV MAg and it's looks identical.

BTW Where did you get thoses pics.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i got those pics from a forum. im forget the the url of the forum tho. in the forum, it said it could be the new 240z, or the silvia s16 which i think is ridiculous. i was thinking maybe a 240z with alot of body work done to it. well i was cruising the net, i have no business with fairladies, but i thought i'd show you this, i was just curious myself.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> *i got those pics from a forum. im forget the the url of the forum tho. in the forum, it said it could be the new 240z, or the silvia s16 which i think is ridiculous. i was thinking maybe a 240z with alot of body work done to it. well i was cruising the net, i have no business with fairladies, but i thought i'd show you this, i was just curious myself.  *


Thanks for sharing this is the first time that I have seen those pics.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

this is where i found it. http://www.jdmuniverse.com/forums/showthread/t-8294.html


----------



## afaeguy (Jan 14, 2003)

looks like an s14 with a 300zx rear end and like a porsche front end.....nothing new from nissan....just a lot of body work....like one of the ppl in the other forum said, it would be RHD if it was a prototype nissan.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Everyone is WRONG!!!

It is actually the concept version of the NEW 240Z that was the first concept of the 350Z.

It was to become final, but they scrapped the idea, and developed the 350Z.

So it's not a 240Z and it's not a 300ZX....

it was the 1998 240Z concept.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Everyone is WRONG!!!
> 
> It is actually the concept version of the NEW 240Z that was the first concept of the 350Z.
> 
> ...


If we are wrong where did you get the info from? I would like to know more about this car.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Everyone is WRONG!!!
> 
> It is actually the concept version of the NEW 240Z that was the first concept of the 350Z.
> 
> ...


No you are wrong, its not the Z consept car from the late 90's. It doesnt even look like it!

Mike


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *No you are wrong, its not the Z consept car from the late 90's. It doesnt even look like it!
> 
> Mike *


If anybody's no it would be, so.......... do you have info on that pic.?  It's pretty interesting.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> *If anybody's no it would be, so.......... do you have info on that pic.?  It's pretty interesting. *


I have no idea what that is, its the Z32S15?

Mike


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *I have no idea what that is, its the Z32S15?
> 
> Mike *


Man, I don't believe it even Mike is a little lost for words.  I swear that looks like the Z32 concept car, I'll have to look at my Haper Rev and post some pics here if it is. 

If it is some custom made job it looks really nice, like it was a concept car from Nissan.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

alright...
I'll show you guys sheesh.. and my bad.. it was a 1999 Concept not a 1998

The pictures posted above are the pre 1999 Concept pictures of the car, released in Detroit.. and those actual picutres may possibly be in Japan



> Originally posted by morepower2:
> No you are wrong, its not the Z consept car from the late 90's. It doesnt even look like it!


 BullSHIT.. I know what I am talking about.. I have been a HUGE Z car fan for years.. so don't try to prove me wrong.. trust me.. 









http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/7808/12-new-z-b.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/7808/newzcar.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/7808/2003zcarc.jpg




Here is the SuperCars.net website.. with the info on the car and MOR pics...
http://www.supercars.net/cars/[email protected][email protected]$Z Conceptg.html


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

I'd bet it's a customized job. It might be some individual's concept, but I seriously doubt it was built by Nissan.









And


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *alright...
> I'll show you guys sheesh.. and my bad.. it was a 1999 Concept not a 1998
> 
> The pictures posted above are the pre 1999 Concept pictures of the car, released in Detroit.. and those actual picutres may possibly be in Japan
> ...


Hey there, we are all Nissan fans so you don't have to get excited even though at times it's hard when we are talking about Z's.

The Funny thing about your outburst is that Morepower2 is Mike Kojima.  You know the SC project Z/editor, as well as, a top secrete, VIP at Nissan (wink, wink).

Damn, I need to look at my Hyper Rev. I wonder what ever happen to that car as well???


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the pictures in more detail, I notice that I see a few 350Z's in the back ground which means this car is still in existance. Now it really is making me wonder about this car?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey sorry if I got a little heated  
I ashamed of myself... but it looks like a concept car for sure, I am not sure about the headlights.... since they kinda relate to teh concepts.. but not completly...

But... it is newer.. and 1998-ish and beyond... not early 90's. 

Sorry :cheers:


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

well. lets start with what we DO know.

RPS-something chassis, so it started out as a 240. LHD, probably in the US then. interior isn't emmaculate -not a factory car.. this is someones garage creation.

to be honest guys it looks like a chop, even though Im pretty sure its a real car. 
I was going to swear it started out as an S15 because of the way the rear-side windows were cut. but alas, it obviously isn't.

pretty cool car, kinda wierd.. looks like they were going for a Ferrari 456GT or 550 maranello look.

edit: KA engine, definately US, and SLOW to boot.


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

blueboost said:


> well. lets start with what we DO know.
> 
> RPS-something chassis, so it started out as a 240. LHD, probably in the US then. interior isn't emmaculate -not a factory car.. this is someones garage creation.
> 
> ...



you gotta ne pretty cracked out to chop up a perfectly good s15. they probably took an old 240z body and went bananas with it. the front looks like the FTO in japan. The rear looks like the old camaros in a way. if this is one of nissans new creations then ill lower my head and walk the other way.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

that is definatly NOT an "old" 240Z body...


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

that is a prototype Z.. and yes it was made by nissan there is no way someone can fabricate tail lights like that or headlights like that too.. it would cost too much.. only car a car company can afford to build something like that.. and if you look at it.. it does have everything that the ealy Zs had.. horizontal tail lights and scooped out headlights.. 
heres the website where the pics came from.. it looks like a Nissan show in japan....

http://www.datsun-freeway.com/about/index.html


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

DAMNIT NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! its not a nissan prototype... nothing nissan makes is LHD as a concept. ICICE YOUR DUMB. anyone with 100 grand can build that car. like people have said its just someone with alot of time and money trying to make a "CUSTOM" car. all the links on that site are about events that took place in the US so its not from a show in japan. http://www.datsun-freeway.com/about/zcar 8th.images/P4272347.jpg that one has vette tails is it a concept too ? lol i rest my case


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Hmm. According to this site, this is a Silvia-based "test" Z that was introduced during early development stages (and the R34 GTR in the same frame was apparently one of the first test platforms for the VQ35). However, it does not explicitly say whether either of these machines were developed by Nissan or were products of a tuner with connections.

From the wording I'd say it's likely that the cars came from Nissan R&D, but it isn't that hard for an individual with enough time and money to get the same look (installing that enigne probably isn't too bad for someone with that kind of money either). It very well could just be some random guy's own concept for the next Z.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

ldsolja4 you dum ass if you looked where the pics for that car were you would lotice that the pics are from japan and not the USA... retard didnt even bother to look in the right place... the pic you posted was from the 2002 MSA show in southeren california.. which i attended.. and if you did look at the page where the pics are from then you would notice that all the cars there are from japan. theres no american licence plates to be seen on any of the Zs on that event where the mystery car is on.. and notice all the people there... not a single white boy in sight.. :dumbass:


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

great so the cars in japan. theres still no proof that its a nissan prototype or has anything to do with nissan. i still go back to what i said before... nissan makes nothing LHD that is a concept or prototype. so if its a LHD in japan its like owning a RHD here in the states. $100k+ got this person the car how it is.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

ldsolja4 said:


> great so the cars in japan. theres still no proof that its a nissan prototype or has anything to do with nissan. i still go back to what i said before... nissan makes nothing LHD that is a concept or prototype. so if its a LHD in japan its like owning a RHD here in the states. $100k+ got this person the car how it is.


It may not be a concept or a prototype. It could very well be a test car, in which case this could very well be a Nissan product (they take what they can find). BTW, owning a LHD in Japan is not quite like owning a RHD in the US. People drive LHD cars in Japan. It's perfectly legal because of the relatively low speed limits and narrow roads (= LHD car drivers can adjust their mirrors so that they have a similar field of vision to a RHD car driver without creating a new blind spot).


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......

http://www.datsun-freeway.com/about/2002nissan-o/

.....thats a hell of a gathering for high-end japan cars........i like the 4th pic..

but, ima have to go with, a 240, with one hell of a body kit, that we will never see here in the states


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

It should be given full insurance and driven off a cliff!

SHIFT_off a cliff


----------

